# Killer Lady Schwinn in Indy



## saladshooter (Oct 28, 2019)

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/401938131988


----------



## spitshineschwinn (Oct 28, 2019)

OK, I'll bite - What are you seeing that I'm missing?


----------



## THE STIG (Oct 28, 2019)

cool bike


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 28, 2019)

One year only tank, prewar, in great original condition, cool colors. What's not to like?



spitshineschwinn said:


> OK, I'll bite - What are you seeing that I'm missing?


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 28, 2019)

Never seen that tank decal before.


----------



## spitshineschwinn (Oct 28, 2019)

Not pre war, certainly not worth $1000. in my book.


----------



## kreika (Oct 28, 2019)

spitshineschwinn said:


> Not pre war, certainly not worth $1000. in my book.




It’s got chain tension adjusters in the pics. Didn’t think Schwinn had those post war?


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 28, 2019)

kreika said:


> It’s got chain tension adjusters in the pics. Didn’t think Schwinn had those post war?



Looks prewar to me. No idea about what she's worth. I dig the two-tone green.


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 28, 2019)

Seller is a kook and a liar.  I made a high offer on the bike...he replied that he would accept my offer
next thing you know...nothing and the bike runs through and gets relisted.
This idiot needs to be BLOCKED from selling on ebay


----------



## spitshineschwinn (Oct 28, 2019)

I missed seeing the tension adjusters, so it is obviously pre war. Also the dog leg crank and early chain guard. Decal on tank appears to read "Majestic".


----------



## frank 81 (Oct 28, 2019)

Miniature Bike, He's Shipping in a Priority Envelope.


----------



## KingSized HD (Oct 28, 2019)

bobcycles said:


> Seller is a kook and a liar.  I made a high offer on the bike...he replied that he would accept my offer
> next thing you know...nothing and the bike runs through and gets relisted.
> This idiot needs to be BLOCKED from selling on ebay




Bob, that's a great reminder to us buyers to check the seller info before bidding/buying. This seller has been on eBay for all of 23 days, with zero reviews.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 28, 2019)

A '41 and I agree not worth a $1k but not a bad bike. I sold one twice as nice for about $850 I think. V/r Shawn


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Oct 28, 2019)

saladshooter said:


> One year only tank, prewar, in great original condition, cool colors. What's not to like?



...the price. More like a buzz killer.


----------



## rennfaron (Oct 28, 2019)

bobcycles said:


> Seller is a kook and a liar.  I made a high offer on the bike...he replied that he would accept my offer
> next thing you know...nothing and the bike runs through and gets relisted.
> This idiot needs to be BLOCKED from selling on ebay



If only ebay would help out. They basically tell you to fight to the death with the seller and the last one standing might get to have ebay review their case.



KingSized HD said:


> Bob, that's a great reminder to us buyers to check the seller info before bidding/buying. This seller has been on eBay for all of 23 days, with zero reviews.



I recently dealt with two sellers that had 0 reviews. Those sellers have no fear (if they actually are real people). They don't care if ebay comes down on them or if they get negative feedback because they will just cancel their account and start over.

I looked on my goto for the decal and not one of these ladies bikes came up. I don't know if this is the same at all, but found the same or similar decal on a guys...
https://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/excelsior-schwinn-majestic-26-tank-249018163


----------



## vincev (Oct 29, 2019)

I dont think so, pass.


----------

